# Kann man bei Nokia-Handy's über Java die IR ansteuern?



## bröggle (16. Dez 2003)

Das Topic verräts eigentlich schon.


Und wenn ja,wie?
und wär es möglich sich eine Handy fernbedinung zu basteln?
Oder seinen Mercedes(Schlüssel ist IR) mit dem Handy öffnen? (à la james bond?) 

evtl Tutorials?(siemens handys wären auch ok)


----------



## Stefan1200 (16. Dez 2003)

Also bei Siemens Handys geht das, wenn man die API von Siemens verwendet.
Bei Nokia müsste es auch gehen, aber die API von Nokia kenne ich nicht.

Lade doch mal das entsprechende WTK von deinem Mobiltelefonhersteller runter, und schaue dort in die API Dokumentation.

Rein Theoretisch kann man damit seinen Fernseher bedienen.
Rein Praktisch, zumindest bei Siemens Handys, ist es leider nutzlos als Fernbedienung, da die Infrarot Schnittstelle höchstens eine Reichweite von 30-40 cm hat...und dann kann man auch direkt an den Fernseher gehen ;-).


----------



## multimediarechner (12. Jan 2004)

und wie funktioniert das genau mit einem siemenshandy?
ist das auch mit Bluetooth möglich?
MFG Multi


----------



## Stefan1200 (13. Jan 2004)

multimediarechner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie funktioniert das genau mit einem siemenshandy?
> ist das auch mit Bluetooth möglich?
> MFG Multi



Weiß ich hier nicht auswendig, habe die API nur zuhause.
Schaue mal in die API von Siemens.

Bluetooth geht bei Siemens noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht beim S55.
Bei Nokia könnte es gehen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## multimediarechner (14. Jan 2004)

danke


----------



## MPW (14. Apr 2005)

Hab ich nicht mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Dateninfrarotschnitstellen nicht mit den analogen TV/Videorecorder/DVD/.. kompatibel sind...oder war das was anderes


----------



## tomkruse (16. Apr 2005)

Hi!

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß das bei keinem Nokia-Handy möglich ist, weil einfach keine entsprechende Api vorhanden ist. 

Cu - Tom.


----------

